# Home made hair rinse



## Magenta (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm wondering if anyone else uses vinegar water for a hair rinse to get all the soap out? This would not work on chemically treated hair. I'd be concerned how that would interact with the vinegar water. 


Also, I knew a friend that worked in a salon and dyed hair. And to get the dye out of her blond hair and clothes, she made a lotion type of liquid out of vinegar and baking soda. About 1/2 and 1/2. A little water to thin it if needed. That will take out color of most everything.


----------



## BeautyMaxx (Oct 7, 2021)

It would be just fine as I've tried it myself as well, just make sure you pay attention to how your hair reacts so you can adjust your formula and frequency as necessary.


----------



## amberHrrs (Oct 10, 2021)

BeautyMaxx said:


> It would be just fine as I've tried it myself as well, just make sure you pay attention to how your hair reacts so you can adjust your formula and frequency as necessary.


I'm using an apple cider vinegar then would dilute it in a water.


----------



## socializehairs (Nov 17, 2021)

Apple Cider is is highly recommended for your hair's health. I had seborrheic dermatitis and I got better thanks to apple cider vinegar.


----------



## BeautyMaxx (Dec 1, 2021)

socializehairs said:


> Apple Cider is is highly recommended for your hair's health. I had seborrheic dermatitis and I got better thanks to apple cider vinegar.


Good for you then, But I think too much of it might have some skin reactions.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 6, 2022)

Apple cider vinegar dilute it with water


----------



## Masque (Jun 7, 2022)

annag38.nyc said:


> Apple cider vinegar dilute it with water


When shall it be applied?


----------



## Clara90 (Jun 9, 2022)

I am using Apple cider vinegar after applying oil..


----------



## Masque (Jun 9, 2022)

Clara90 said:


> I am using Apple cider vinegar after applying oil..


How long have you been using it? Is it okay with the skin even if frequently used?


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 25, 2022)

Thank you for this!


----------



## vitaliana (Sep 19, 2022)

I use it and it has big results.


----------



## Masque (Sep 19, 2022)

vitaliana said:


> I use it and it has big results.


How do you apply it? Do you also dilute it with water?


----------



## aradhanakapoor007 (Sep 23, 2022)

I was having dandruff on my hair and over to my shoulder, I tried this homemade remedies to get rid of dandruff. 

*Aloe Vera gel Hair Rinse*

Mix aloe vera gel with water (both should be the same quantity) , Collect the diluted aloe vera gel in jar to use for your hair. 
You can use this twice a week.


----------



## Masque (Sep 23, 2022)

aradhanakapoor007 said:


> I was having dandruff on my hair and over to my shoulder, I tried this homemade remedies to get rid of dandruff.
> 
> *Aloe Vera gel Hair Rinse*
> 
> ...


No shampoo?


----------



## vitaliana (Sep 24, 2022)

That's amazing


----------



## diasailor (Sep 28, 2022)

I just use ACV directly (with water).
If you have time you can mix it with honey and olive oil.


----------



## Masque (Oct 2, 2022)

diasailor said:


> I just use ACV directly (with water).
> If you have time you can mix it with honey and olive oil.


How often do you use ACV?


----------

